# He desinstalado el emerge!!!! y ahora como lo pongo?

## Capsize

Pos eso, he quitado el portage y ahora no puedo emergear ni naaa, como lo vuelvo a poner? tengo el .tar.bz2 del portage en el directorio /files. COmo actuo???

----------

## Capsize

Ya lo he arreglado, es tan simple como un comando TAR, en /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files hay un README.RESCUE que dice como hacerlo.... byeee

----------

